# Is Postmates a scam?



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

IRS says costs of operating an automobile is 54 cents/mile. Postmates pays me 58 cents/mile.

IRS:
https://www.irs.gov/credits-deductions/individuals/standard-mileage-rates-at-a-glance


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

4 cents is life changing money!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It's 53.5 cents/mile in 2017... you just got a raise!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Switch to DD or Cavy where at least you can see how far the total trip is vs what your pay will be. An $8 payout on an 11 mile trip is no bueno.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

i feel really bad for myself, i just go apply and go on the road get pay and keep going, the day im not happy with it i look for something also .. better job for example.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Define "scam". Did they promise you something then fail to deliver?

It is no more of a scam than U/L. Horrible career move, but not a scam.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

adilakif said:


> IRS says costs of operating an automobile is 54 cents/mile.


I tried to tell them that quite some time ago, they argued with me and said the IRS greatly 'exaggerates' the cost of driving a car as the actual cost goes DOWN the more you drive it! That's what they told me, right here.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Driving pm is similar to driving base for Uber in Los Angeles. I use it as a back up when ever I can't do Uber for some reason or they have a nice promo going on.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> I tried to tell them that quite some time ago, they argued with me and said the IRS greatly 'exaggerates' the cost of driving a car as the actual cost goes DOWN the more you drive it! That's what they told me, right here.


They probably don't own a car and/or don't know the expenses to maintain one

I guess in their mind, if you buy coffee every morning before going to work, that cup of coffee will get cheaper and eventually be free


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

adilakif said:


> IRS says costs of operating an automobile is 54 cents/mile. Postmates pays me 58 cents/mile.
> 
> IRS:
> https://www.irs.gov/credits-deductions/individuals/standard-mileage-rates-at-a-glance
> ...


They pay you straight line to the restaurant to the passage so even worse then that.


----------

